# Before and now



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Seeing Ozzy's baby pics gave me a great idea for a thread...why dont we post pics of our chi's when we first got them and then post their most current ones so we can see just how much they changed.  

Here is Tequila


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Kylie...(the first pic was sent to me from her original owner...I did not own her at that time...gosh she has changed the most out of my three girls)


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

...last but not least Ginger (I accidently reversed the order...her adult pic is on top and you go down to the last pic which is the first day I had her)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh, they were all soooo adorable as puppies! They're all soooo adorable now!! It's hard to imagine Ginger being any smaller than she already is lol Very very cute!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL she was a good 3lbs smaller in her baby pic so you can just imagine how tiny she was...I was so scared the first week I had her but she did great


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

My goodness!! I would have never been able to put her down for fear of stepping on her lol They are all just so cute!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw they were sooo cute as munchikins hehe... i have to take better pics of chiwi and i'll post them...


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

They are all 3 just as cute now as they were as puppies!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh! They were all soooo small and adorable! Now they are still small (especially Ginger!) and they are still sooo cute! I'll post Molly soon!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Jess, they are all soo precious!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

They are just stunning. What cute babies....that grew up and are just adorable now.

I love seeing all these baby photos!! :love5:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*BRITNEY BACK THEN:*










*MY LITTLE CHUBBY BABY GIRL NOW:*


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is Echo

8weeks









4months









Now









Rasta 6 weeks









Rasta now


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

This is Gadget on Christmas morning. I brought him home 3 days later.









This was just taken a few days ago


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

All of your baby's were and are ADORABLE! I think it's safe to say chis are one of the only dog breeds that are just as cute, if not cuter, fully grown as they are as pups! lol

Heres a little 'then and now' collage of Ruby


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Gosh your chis are sooooo cute!
The all changed so much, but everyone kept their pretty faces. Seems like the face didnt change, but only grew :lol: 
LOVELY!

ECHO I love you!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: ***smooooch***

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

This is my Tyke..He looks a lot differnent from when i got him..as hes original owner had trimed his hair! im growing it back


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Awww they are all so cute


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow they are all so adorable - I love them all - tyke is a cutie - what is he crossed with ? :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

How cute all the chis are then and now!  

Annabelle

















Cody

















Callie


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Absolutely wonderful photos everyone. Loved the collage of Ruby. Tyke is a little stunner. Looking at Tequila, Ginger and Kylie, the variety is simply amazing ! They were all beautiful then and are just as beautiful now. :love4: 

Wish I had photos of Sophie as a puppy.  We often wonder what she looked like. (We got Sophie when she was about 2 )


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!!!! :shock: what beautiful Chihuahuas!! Every single one of them. I agree Chi's are just as cute grown as they are when they are puppies!  
I have some puppy pictures somewhere of my three???? will have to look and try to post them.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, these chi's are soooo darn cute.... here's Mia!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

Ozzy&lillys mom...im not sure what tyke is croosed with .. the lady that had him b4 me was very very old and could hardly talk..she did say he maybe a cross she could not rember... she used to breed papalions <cant spell :? 
she showed me all her photos ..alot of people say they think he is a cross with them..i dont think so :? but i think a terrier maybe as the lady was trying to say something about a terrier.. in the ad where i saw him it said pure chihuahua..it was her son who put the ad in the paper.. soo im not really sure :?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Everyones photos are so amazing  love them all 

( this is Fizzy at age 12 weeks )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and Fizzy today


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey then and now!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Here! I told you I would post them! BTW, I took the now pic tonight and I HAD to take it on the same chair!  

Before: My little sweetie-pie!  









Now: My almost grown up baby!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww all the pics are so cute!!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Unique said:


> Hi!
> 
> Gosh your chis are sooooo cute!
> The all changed so much, but everyone kept their pretty faces. Seems like face didnt change, but only grow :lol:
> ...



She love you too Nadine :love6:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i'm going to post paris's now and cosmo's tomorrow because his puppy pics are on the home laptop :wink: 
vienna's is too soon ....she just became fatter  

looking at the pics it's unbelievable ....she looked like that ....how much she changed ...and how small she was :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

paris now


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Fatter :shock: how mean :wink: 
I like looking at her..shes so cute!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a great thread!! So many cute babies!! Here are Angel's pics...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG - 1 day old - How cute is that... Wish I had a pic of Mia at 1 day old....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG Nat Look at how much she has changed !!!! I cannot believe that!! I remember when you brought her home :shock:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And Paris still hasn't grown into her ears.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

kemo


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bindi


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Gah!!! That breeder pic of Bindi is adorable!  

I love all the before and now pics of all the chis!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SC said:


> Gah!!! That breeder pic of Bindi is adorable!


 THANKS now you know why we could not resist her


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

bindi looks so perfect ...it's almost like she's a stuffed animal  

kisses nat


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Awww I am just loving everyones before and now pics chis are justs so darn cute.


----------

